# Almond Oil Costco



## cmzaha (Apr 15, 2020)

I just got home from Costco and found 100% 2 Litre bottles at $14.49 a bottle. That is half the price I can get a gallon for at Cibaria with no shipping. Guess who bought Almond oil today. Yep, me me me this being banned to home is just not working.


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 15, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I just got home from Costco and found 100% 2 Litre bottles at $14.49 a bottle. That is half the price I can get a gallon for at Cibaria with no shipping. Guess who bought Almond oil today. Yep, me me me this being banned to home is just not working.



That's a great deal! Thanks for sharing. Have fun soaping


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 15, 2020)

I wish I could get there!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 15, 2020)

I’ve never seen almond oil at Costco. I’ll have to look the next time I go out. Probably in about two weeks. Thanks


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 15, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I just got home from Costco and found 100% 2 Litre bottles at $14.49 a bottle. That is half the price I can get a gallon for at Cibaria with no shipping. Guess who bought Almond oil today. Yep, me me me this being banned to home is just not working.



That’s where I buy it and picked another bottle up today too actually. Definitely a good price compared to other places.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 15, 2020)

This was the first time I have seen it at my Costco. It was not at our Business Costco when we where there last week. I might get more tomorrow if we go get a new tv for our bedroom tomorrow. Like I said, this being banned too home is not working out well.


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh wow - I've never seen that at my Costco! Can you post a pic of the label so I have a search image?  Is it high oleic?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 16, 2020)

I've never seen it at my Costco....I'm excited to be able hopefully get it there when I decide to go back.  They are always lined up around the building so I've avoided them for the last 3-4 weeks now.   Fortunately I have a couple gallons that I recently purchase and haven't even made anything yet.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 16, 2020)

CaraBou said:


> Oh wow - I've never seen that at my Costco! Can you post a pic of the label so I have a search image?  Is it high oleic?



Looks like it’s 71% Oleic if I did the math right.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 16, 2020)

It also states High heat on the front label.


----------



## amd (Apr 16, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I’ve never seen almond oil at Costco. I’ll have to look the next time I go out. Probably in about two weeks. Thanks


I didn't see any at my Costco when I was there in March, but I did see AVO at about half the price of Soapers Choice. Foolishly I did not pick any up and not sure when we'll get back there - it's in Sioux Falls...


----------



## dibbles (Apr 16, 2020)

amd said:


> I didn't see any at my Costco when I was there in March, but I did see AVO at about half the price of Soapers Choice. Foolishly I did not pick any up and not sure when we'll get back there - it's in Sioux Falls...


Yes, I buy avocado oil at Costco. I’m hoping we’ll see almond oil there soon.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 16, 2020)

I too get my avocado at Costco but will be looking for almond next time I venture in there.


----------



## Hinata (Apr 16, 2020)

Not all costco carry almond oil.  There are like 4 costco in my NYC area and only one carries almond oil.  I think its a new product so hopefully the others get it soon!


----------

